# A 40mm f/0.85 for Your EOS-M?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 14, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=15201"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=15201">Tweet</a></div>
<p><span><b><span><span>HANDEVISION  —  December 12, 2013</span></span></b>

A mutual passion for photography and the art of image capture between two companies’ owner has led two special firms, Shanghai Transvision and German IB/E Optics, to collaborate on an industry-shaking new innovation. By merging Geman high-quality engineering standards with Chinese cost-effective production infrastructure, the new camera lens brand Handevision (“Han” means China in Mandarin and “De” is the word for Germany).</span></p>
<p><span>After many months of collaboration between engineering and production teams, final quality control assessments have concluded and the <b>IBELUX 40mm f0.85 high-speed lens</b>, the <i>fastest</i> <i>lens</i> in the world, is nearly ready for release. Available for sale by February, 2014, this lens will be available for Sony NEX, Fuji X, Canon EOS M and Micro 4/3 digital mirrorless camera mounts (MSRP is $2,080 USD).</span></p>
<p><span>While risky to start our launch with this ground-breaking high-speed lens, we hope to gain the attention and confidence of photographers around the world with our expanding new lenses. Our mission is to manufacture high-grade lenses of metallic construction with a clean, aesthetic finish. As a new player in the lens market, we believe we can expand our new brand internationally as our engineers, uninhibited by production costs nor by material restrictions, will be free to work creatively in seeking optimal image quality and artistic design.</span></p>
<p><span>We are currently working on our next project, the wide-angle IBEGON lens. With Sony releasing the new full-frame mirrorless A7/A7R camera, we have designed a high-speed telephoto APO mirror lens called the IBECAT, named for its sharp image capture, its lightweight construction and fast glass. Additional lenses are in development for full frame mirrorless cameras, including a tilt-shift lens and a compact fixed focal length lens.</span></p>
<p><span>We are focusing our efforts at expanding our line of full-frame mirrorless and DSLR detachable lenses in 2014 and are constantly developing ways to satisfy demand of professional photographers for faster, sharper lenses.</span></p>
<p><strong><a href="http://kipon.com/en/articledetail.asp?id=60" target="_blank">Read the full press release</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## CrimsonBlue (Dec 14, 2013)

Wouldn't an EOS-M camera fit _inside_ a f/0.85 aperture lens?


----------



## RobPan (Dec 14, 2013)

"IBELUX 40mm f0.85 high-speed lens, the fastest lens in the world"

Well, maybe the fastest lens available at present, but not the fastest lens ever. If I remember well (from a photography course by Lex Werkheim in the sixties) the fastest lens at the time was a 0.75 (Zeiss?) lens used for photographing Röntgen (X-ray) screens. As Röntgen screens are flat, depth of field is not so important. Moreover, IQ is rather low anyway.
If you know of any other extremely fast lenses, please share it with us.
Kind regards,
Rob.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 14, 2013)

Wow. The concept is cool, but how many people in the world are going to buy a two thousand dollar lens to mount on >$300 camera?


----------



## lol (Dec 14, 2013)

There are many fast lenses made in small quantities in the past, so give them credit for the fastest production lens you can actually buy and use today.

At a practical level, you get near enough the same performance at lower cost with a 55mm f/1.2 lens and metabones speed booster, although I don't believe they make an EOS M speedbooster yet.


----------



## Zv (Dec 14, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Wow. The concept is cool, but how many people in the world are going to buy a two thousand dollar lens to mount on >$300 camera?



You beat me to it I was gonna say the exact same thing!


----------



## Pag (Dec 14, 2013)

The concept is very interesting for MFT where it becomes a very fast 80 mm equivalent with shallow DOF. The price, however, is another matter...


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 14, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Wow. The concept is cool, but how many people in the world are going to buy a two thousand dollar lens to mount on >$300 camera?



+1....however, there are some buy $10,000ish lens and mount on $2000 - $3000 cameras ;D


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 14, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. The concept is cool, but how many people in the world are going to buy a two thousand dollar lens to mount on >$300 camera?
> ...



I did think of that, but we aren't exactly talking about the same market. I personally will never pay big bucks for a lens that can only be used on the M. I would prefer to spend that money on an EF lens that I could then adapt to the M if desired.


----------



## sandymandy (Dec 14, 2013)

they should rather engineer wide open wideangle lenses for aps-c


----------



## Zv (Dec 14, 2013)

Could it be they know something about the future M that we don't know about? ???


----------



## BL (Dec 14, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Wow. The concept is cool, but how many people in the world are going to buy a two thousand dollar lens to mount on >$300 camera?



you'd be surprised the lengths some men will go to win a pissing contest

never underestimate the ego and its wallet


----------



## Albi86 (Dec 14, 2013)

Very interesting concept, questionable engineering if you think that it weighs 1.2 Kg


----------



## deleteme (Dec 14, 2013)

IBECAT will work well with IBEDOG?

IBEGON? Already am.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 14, 2013)

BL said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. The concept is cool, but how many people in the world are going to buy a two thousand dollar lens to mount on >$300 camera?
> ...



LOL. I'll gladly take a loss here


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 14, 2013)

Zv said:


> Could it be they know something about the future M that we don't know about? ???



don't think so. 
The lens cannot illuminate FF-image circle. 
The EF-M mount does not allow FF-sensors either. 



Total lunacy. Taxation levels must be to low, as long as there are people willing to buy this @ 2 grand. ;D


----------



## mrsfotografie (Dec 14, 2013)

Zv said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. The concept is cool, but how many people in the world are going to buy a two thousand dollar lens to mount on >$300 camera?
> ...



A $2,080 USD lens on a crop sensor... Meh :

Hang on, this does happen when I use my 70-200 on my 7D ;D


----------



## ewg963 (Dec 14, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Wow. The concept is cool, but how many people in the world are going to buy a two thousand dollar lens to mount on >$300 camera?


I agree.


----------



## ewg963 (Dec 14, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> BL said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...


----------



## noncho (Dec 14, 2013)

The good news here for me is that 3rd party are starting to consider M(Samyang 10 2.8 was announced for M too).
Small and cheap 40 1.4 would be great


----------



## AquaGeneral (Dec 15, 2013)

Looking at the sample images here (scroll to "Sample photos with SONY NEX-7 Camera"), the bokeh looks distracting:






I find it hard to think if this is acceptable or not - $2000 is a lot of money even if it's the brightest lens available.


----------



## KAS (Dec 15, 2013)

AquaGeneral said:


> Looking at the sample images here (scroll to "Sample photos with SONY NEX-7 Camera"), the bokeh looks distracting:
> 
> I find it hard to think if this is acceptable or not - $2000 is a lot of money even if it's the brightest lens available.



I had a look. Yeah, the images really don't look like they're worth $2000. I'd almost say the 50 1.8 would do an equivalent job. The way the out-of-focus specular highlights render is really annoying (e.g., xmas tree pic on that site).

pass.


----------



## CarlTN (Dec 15, 2013)

Maybe this will spur other manufacturers to make faster lenses for EF mount (Sigma!!).


----------



## mb66energy (Dec 15, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Wow. The concept is cool, but how many people in the world are going to buy a two thousand dollar lens to mount on >$300 camera?



Basically you are right, it will be a few people.

But if that lens allows a new perspective/way of expression ... why not? I mount a 1400 Euro lens on a 350 Euro camera (EF 5.6 400 on 600D) which allow to do some tele photography / video (landscape/nature, where the 7D AF system is not necessary).

Think about video in low light in tight environments ...

Not that I am interested to much in that lens - if I use a high aperture lens I would like to have a great AF and perhaps IS to extend the range of use into near darkness.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Dec 15, 2013)

Strangely this lens appears to have concave front and rear lens elements??


----------



## 100 (Dec 15, 2013)

Looks like a perfect match for the Hasselblad Lunar. A couple of thousand is pocket change for those people, they probably have a camera caddy to carry it for them anyway, so weight isn’t an issue either. All they have to do is add a wooden focus ring and at least triple the price.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Dec 15, 2013)

100 said:


> Looks like a perfect match for the Hasselblad Lunar. A couple of thousand is pocket change for those people, they probably have a camera caddy to carry it for them anyway, so weight isn’t an issue either. All they have to do is add a wooden focus ring and at least triple the price.



That camera is crap for the price, like all of the Panasonic 'Leica's'. I can't believe people with big wallets are so easily misled.


----------



## Fleetie (Dec 16, 2013)

RobPan said:


> "If you know of any other extremely fast lenses, please share it with us.
> Kind regards,
> Rob.




Here:


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lens_speed


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Dec 16, 2013)

I think they're trying to compete with the noctilux, but after seeing this sample..... Nah.


----------



## Zv (Dec 16, 2013)

Fleetie said:


> RobPan said:
> 
> 
> > "If you know of any other extremely fast lenses, please share it with us.
> ...



I also wrote an article about fast lenses about two weeks ago. Maybe I should update it with this Germanese lens? 

http://zeebytes.blogspot.jp/2013/12/rare-and-exclusive-lenses-to-drool-over.html?m=0


----------



## grahamsz (Dec 16, 2013)

AquaGeneral said:


> Looking at the sample images here (scroll to "Sample photos with SONY NEX-7 Camera"), the bokeh looks distracting



Yeah i'm leaning towards not-acceptable. The effect is neat on the xmas tree but it doesn't give the separation that you'd normally want from a fast lens. I suppose it'll be good to see some full resolution crops too - hard to tell how bad the CAs are on those images. If it has stellar loca performance then it might find a niche.


----------



## RobPan (Dec 19, 2013)

Fleetie said:


> RobPan said:
> 
> 
> > "If you know of any other extremely fast lenses, please share it with us.
> ...



Thank you for this interesting link. The champion is the Zeiss 40mm F0.33, but this one is not useable for photograhpy. 
The late Lex Werkheim told us the fastest lens possible would theoretically be a F0.5, but he did not tell us how this was calculated.
Anyway, I think 0.85 is already too fast to be useable in real life photography, except possibly aerial photography (over a flat coutryside) or x-ray photograhy. The only advantage of such speed that I see is that it makes focusing easier in the dark. 

Kind regards,

Rob.


----------



## CarlTN (Dec 28, 2013)

grahamsz said:


> AquaGeneral said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at the sample images here (scroll to "Sample photos with SONY NEX-7 Camera"), the bokeh looks distracting
> ...



The images aren't terrible, and the color looks interesting...but I agree, the bokeh has a very strong ring around highlights. For such a shallow DOF lens, everything that is light in a shot is going to have a ring around it.

I wonder if the medium focal lengths such as 40mm to 100mm can be designed with an aperture this fast, and _not _have strong rings around bokeh highlights? If so, how would it be done?


----------



## CarlTN (Dec 28, 2013)

RobPan said:


> Fleetie said:
> 
> 
> > RobPan said:
> ...



I do aerial photography, and I can't imagine ever needing such a fast aperture. Of course what I do is in daytime. It would be useful for night or low light aerial photography (or perhaps during very dark, severe storms...assuming you're crazy enough to fly in them!).

Interesting tidbits about the Zeiss and the fast aperture theory. Zeiss also made a 90mm f/.9 or something, didn't they? 

I for one, would like a 30-120 zoom with constant f/0.9, autofocus, and image stabilization...with bokeh as smooth as Canon's 135 f/2! Would that be possible? The front element would be 130mm or so, and it would be heavy...but surely it's not physically impossible...


----------



## dgatwood (Dec 28, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> I for one, would like a 30-120 zoom with constant f/0.9, autofocus, and image stabilization...with bokeh as smooth as Canon's 135 f/2! Would that be possible? The front element would be 130mm or so, and it would be heavy...but surely it's not physically impossible...



Only if by "physically impossible", you mean "physically impossible to carry".


----------

